# DFWAPC January Meeting



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

The Dallas-Fort Worth Aquatic Plant Club will be holding its first meeting of 2005!

Saturday, January 15th at 1PM

If you're interested in attending and need the details send an email to:

[email protected]

See you there!


----------

